# Aporentice aptitude test



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

I am currently a pre apprentice with my local union and have already sent in my apprenticeship application and am waiting to hear from them about when I go in for my testing. So i am wondering if anyone here has any good advice on what i should be studying before the test. According to my local unions website the test will consist of Algebra, Technical Mathematics, and Reading Comprehension. Any reaponses will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone have any good material related to those i have posted in my previous post? Im from yhe sactamento region.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

what local? i recently applied for alameda local 595 havent heard when to go test yet


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Local 340 in sacramento.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Basic math/algebra. Reading things and understanding what you read. Skimming for content and what the question is asking. 

And, apparently, spelling for you. 

Also be aware that, even if you pass, you also will have an interview to pass. 

And even if you pass the interview with the right attitude, they may only have so many positions available this year. So you might not get in even then. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

tjb said:


> Basic math/algebra. Reading things and understanding what you read. Skimming for content and what the question is asking.
> 
> And, apparently, spelling for you.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how to edit any on my posts so spelling errors were made. Anyways, im already in my locals union as a CW II.


----------



## Sparky Iv (Jan 29, 2018)

Of*****


----------

